

Python Help - HackR

I need to finish this program by tomorrow and I've spent DAYS trying to understand it, and the instructor isn't particularly helpful. I understand the things like sockets and threads but I don't know how to put these together to make such a program. I've gotten <i>some</i> progress but I don't even know if it's right.<p>Please help me out, I don't know who else to turn to!<p>here is the program description:<p>http://www.cs.utexas.edu/users/julian/index.php?page=Networked%20Connect4<p>it's pretty vague too :(
======
drallison
HN is probably not the right place to ask for help.

When you do ask for help, it's always best to explain what you have figured
out and what still confuses you. Explain how you think the program ought to
work. Pointing us to a programming class assignment page is not an effective
way to help you figure things out. Trying to figure it out on your own and
asking specific questions will be much more effective.

You might find it useful to begin by writing the various modules of the
assignment in outline form with some documentation of interfaces and
functionality. Writing a coherent description of what's needed can be very
helpful.

Be sure that you understand about how clients and servers work. Take a look at
the python library, which has a number of different servers, for examples.

------
zupeanut
No offense. But what YOU are looking for is pretty vague. To me, this looks
like you're looking for someone to do your homework. What were you doing for
the other 2-weeks allocated to this project?

"You get one week to do each of projects 1, 2, and 4, but you get 2 weeks to
do each of projects 3 and 5 as they represent more work and are worth double
credit."

If you're looking for _assistance_ in understanding core concepts, I would
recommend:

Stackoverflow -- for VERY specific questions OR #python on irc.freenode.net

~~~
HackR
This is an intro to Python course and he's making us do all these complex
progrms when we're still python noobs

the prof is also very vague with his instruction

------
pookiesbutt
"This is an intro to Python course and he's making us do all these complex
progrms when we're still python noobs"

I suppose you would need to learn everything between 0 and completion in order
to produce the products he is demanding of you.

Perhaps there's a point to all this learning...

------
pingswept
This isn't really the place for this. Try stackoverflow.com, or one of their
Python sites. (python.stackexchange.com, if it exists)

~~~
HackR
thanks, i will!

------
DanBC
Wouldn't this be better on Stack Exchange?

Also, there's a dive into python mirrored somewhere. try .ep.io

